# Installing the TurboXS H-34 BOV on a 87 Z31



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well as of right now this isn't finished but I wanted to get it started so. Give me until Saturday or Sunday to have pictures up.* PLEASE DON'T REPLY TO THIS THREAD!!! Posts will be deleted*

NOT FINISHED! Last Update : October 31, 2004

Parts and Supply

1 - TurboXS H-34 BOV - Ebay $146.99 (price includes shipping)
1 - 1 1/4" piece of radiator pipe. As long as the pipe has at least 5"of straight line. Curves are fine as long as you still have around 5" of straight hose.
1 - 1 1/4" Steel pipe barb
1 - 1/4 Fuel Line
1 - 1/4 vacume line T
2 - Hose clamps that will close to at least an inch or less
1 - Dose of patients

*Step 1* 
If at all possible this is easier and better looking if you get rid of your AC components. The bracket will be used later on a different step. If your not up to it well you will have to install it in a different way. The way the Blow-Off Valve is mounted (which will now be abbreviated to BOV throught the rest of the time) it will not sit. You will have to mount it in a different position.

*Step 2*
Decide and mark around the pipe barb of where you want to install the BOV. This is where I installed mine. Use a permanent marker to mark around the pipe barb to mark the hole on the pipe.

*Step 3*
Disasemble the intake assembly (not done pics will be aded later)

*Step 4*
Take the pipe that connects to the post turbo outlet and into the throttle body and clean it up a bit. Make sure that your marks of where you want the pipe barb welded to stay.

*Step 5 - This step is only if you are going to be fitting/welding yourself*
Take your pipe and cut the hole where you marked so that the pipe barb fits nicely inside and at the angle that you want it. You can use a cutting torch but I found out quickly that the metal is a bit thin and you might make a hole through the other side, but that is repairable by just putting a spot weld over it. I suggest using a Dremel or Rotozip.

*Step 6*
Go weld it or get it fitted and welded on. If you are taking it somewhere to get it done make sure you show them the angle it needs to be at otherwise it will be off center and basically look like crap.

*Step 6 - This step is only needed if you welded it yourself or they didn't grind and clean it up after the company welded it*
Grind it with either a sand paper head on a grinder or a fine stone and after that touch it up with a wire brush head. Don't go crazy and make holes in it but try to smooth things out a bit.

*Step 7 - This step is optional but suggested*
Paint the pipe. Where you welded on the inside it is likely if it gets moisture on it, it may rust. Prep and paint it with a high temperature engine enamel. Priming is not needed but may be done if you feel the need, but make sure to use a high temp primer.

*Step 8*
Put your intake back together. You will probably need to replace some hoses since most of them have never been taken off. You'll find that they fit more loosely than they did when you took them off.

*Step 9*
Get the radiator tubing and cut any curves off if there are any and make it a straight piece.

*Step 10*
Get the TurboXS H-34 BOV and put all 6 packing washers in it if you are going to be running open atmosphere, and install the hose adaptor.

*Step 11*
Fit the tubing where it fits both the pipe barb and hose adaptor well and make sure you have almost no space in between the two. I have about a 1/4" gap so they don't hit each other. This way it will have good support and almost no chance of the hose expanding. Also this way you don't need to make a bracket to hold the BOV up.

*Step 12*
The vacume nipple on the BOV is 1/4" there is a 1/4" exsiting vacume line running close to the BOV. It runs up across the valve cover and is larger than all of the others. Cut it about 3" from the end and install the T fitting

*Step 13*
Get your 1/4 fuel line or which ever type of hose you got and hook it up to the top of the BOV on the nipple and the T fitting. If you got the same line that I did and you don't have an AC but still have the bracket on there the hose slips right into the stop two little dips where bolts went. This also gives support to the end of the BOV giving it more support.

*Step 14*
Alright now almost done. Crank the engine. If it idles rough or idles then dies you have a vacume leak somewhere. You need to check all the hoses you disconnected to make sure that they are all properly installed.

*Step 15*
Take the car for a test drive and make sure to run full boost a couple times to make sure the BOV isn't letting out pressure before you hit full boost and while you are hitting full boost as this may make your turbo work harder than normal and make your car run rich.

*Known Problems*
You have now installed the TurboXS H-34 BOV. If you are running open atmosphere and running at low speeds and making boost it will vent it and the engine will bog down a little bit and threaten to die, fortuneatly on mine it doesn't but I may be one of the lucky few out there that don't absolutely need to recirculate. If you car dies at low speeds after it lets out boost please post a thread in here and I will continue the write up to recirculate.

I also had to add one more packing washer to keep the BOV fully shut at idle. You can stick your finger in the BOV while idleing and see if it is open and another symptom is a lower idle.

Thank you very much for reading my write up and if you have any questions or comments please contact me through private message (PM)










SKD_Tech


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Who thinks this thread is worthless without pics.  :showpics:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Who thinks this thread is worthless without pics.  :showpics:


me


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright man then screw it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright man then screw it.


ummmm. You do know that we are just wanting to see how it looks; don't you? I hope it isn't that time of the month.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> ummmm. You do know that we are just wanting to see how it looks; don't you? I hope it isn't that time of the month.


 Something smells fishy. I bet he botched the job.

Anybody else wanna do a good writeup on this? James? Todd? 

I think it's fairly important to those that might have any questions about how to do that sort of thing.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No I have it installed believe me. I'll take pics but I can only get them next weekend


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

But oh that's right something fishy is going on here and I don't have it Non-Believers And I'm sure a little reverse phycology or however you spell it was in this but ya know what screw it I don't care. I could only find a crappy camera but it'll have to do


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Umm I think you pretty much doubled its size. But oh well you were creative. Are you having any issues with your set-up?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Doubled what size?

The only problem I had I had to add one more washer to the supplied 6 to keep it shut. Otherwise my idle was down at around 700 from the usual good running idle of my car at 1000. I just like how the vacumme line fit in the AC bracket lol


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Doubled what size?
> 
> The only problem I had I had to add one more washer to the supplied 6 to keep it shut. Otherwise my idle was down at around 700 from the usual good running idle of my car at 1000. I just like how the vacumme line fit in the AC bracket lol


You do know the car is supossed to idle at 700+/-50. The extra flange you added made the BOV take up twice as much space as it was supossed to. The flange that came with the kit was the one you weld to the pipe.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

How many times do I have to say the flange that it came with was a HOSE ADAPTOR!

And no my car runs like crap at 700. Shakes sputters all kinda of bad stuff. Sounds like a rough cam that low


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine idles between 550-750, depending on if the lights and the heat are on or not, and quite smoothly too. Though it sounds like a big block while idling, vibration is minimal. You may have cam and/or ignition timing issues.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

couldn't you have welded the flange straight to the outlet pipe? I don't see why you would use a rubber hose... I guess if you were intercooling eventually, and wanted to save the flange to weld it to the IC piping...

Oh, mine idles at 1K, and it feels correct there. In stock form, it idles around 750, but oil pressure is lower, and I'd rather keep it at 1K. With my clutch, it makes it a bit easier to drive with the idle a little higher than factory.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

There is no flange that came with it. ALL THAT CAME WITH THE DAMN BOV IS A *HOSE ADAPTOR* DAMN


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

the pictures in this thread from under the hood show the flange http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74346. That metal flange you have it strapped to is what you weld onto the pipe. You keep telling me I am wrong it is a hose adapter but guess what that is the flange that you use.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> There is no flange that came with it. ALL THAT CAME WITH THE DAMN BOV IS A *HOSE ADAPTOR* DAMN


I give you kudos on the welding. Hey, where are you located?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

New Orleans


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> New Orleans


Once I get my l28et running, I might have to come down there and see your car first hand.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> the pictures in this thread from under the hood show the flange http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74346. That metal flange you have it strapped to is what you weld onto the pipe. You keep telling me I am wrong it is a hose adapter but guess what that is the flange that you use.



OMFG! You are one stuborn fuckin bastard dude. GIVE IT FUCKING UP

Here's the damn link

PWN3D BY TURBOXS


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Minagera said:


> Once I get my l28et running, I might have to come down there and see your car first hand.



Sounds awesome man you'll have to let me behind the wheel of your beast I'll do the same for you.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Sounds awesome man you'll have to let me behind the wheel of your beast I'll do the same for you.


Certainly, there is a repect factor i have for anyone who takes care of there classic car.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I try to take care of it. No way is this thing called mint condition but one day it shall be


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I try to take care of it. No way is this thing called mint condition but one day it shall be


Hey just to tickle your mind I am completely rebuilding my l28et so everything will be tight. Then I am taking the stock t3, which is good for about 12 psi, and rebuilding it with a t3/4 hyrbid, which is good for up to 25 psi.

Naturally there is going to be forged pistons, crank, metal head gaskets, etc.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

T3s are good up to 14PSI think. Well at least the trim in the Z31 is.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> T3s are good up to 14PSI think. Well at least the trim in the Z31 is.


Regardless we are going with the whole hybrid setup, and producing a max of 25 psi.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sweet can't wait to see some pics of the beast of an engine


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Sweet can't wait to see some pics of the beast of an engine


Well with school and everything, I am hoping to maybe get that engine in the car by the first of the year. Hopefully it will be able to be running, and I will be able to cruise on down there to meet up with ya. I have family down in Colfax, in Grant Parish.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's not to far away at all. Sounds cool man. Maybe we could go down to the track and run them while your down.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That's not to far away at all. Sounds cool man. Maybe we could go down to the track and run them while your down.


Man that sounds fun as hell.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The only track I know of is in Donaldsonville


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They have a road track and 1/4







here's a shot of the road track and what do ya know


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

just as it should be. Hehe, yah we will have to check that out.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> OMFG! You are one stuborn fuckin bastard dude. GIVE IT FUCKING UP
> 
> Here's the damn link
> 
> PWN3D BY TURBOXS



Actually I'd say that it was fairly obviously a hose adaptor. A flange wouldn't have what is obviously a hose retainer ring located inset from the bottom, if anything it would be square with the end to provide more "surface" for the weld if it were intended to be a flange. So I gotta go with SKD on this.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thankfully somone has seen the light. So James you want to add anything else?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I have a question for you guys. Since my dad's girlfriend isn't coming this weekend with her camera, I can either take pics with our crappy one right now and wait till next weekend then replace them with hers or just wait till next weekend.

Pick.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright I have a question for you guys. Since my dad's girlfriend isn't coming this weekend with her camera, I can either take pics with our crappy one right now and wait till next weekend then replace them with hers or just wait till next weekend.
> 
> Pick.


 I don't want to have to guess what I'm looking at. So I'd say wait. And this time don't start the write-up thread til you have the pics.  :showpics: :dumbass:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I don't want to have to guess what I'm looking at. So I'd say wait. And this time don't start the write-up thread til you have the pics.  :showpics: :dumbass:


I wanted to have a draft going you asshole and to show progress you 
:dumbass: I've already showed a damn pic so there is no question that I don't have it installed.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I wanted to have a draft going you asshole and to show progress you
> :dumbass: I've already showed a damn pic so there is no question that I don't have it installed.


 I'm not real concerned with your progress, just post it when it's complete.  Don't need to keep me posted.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol it is complete. I just have to crank up this crappy camera and see if it'll take pics.


----------

